# Ariens DLE vs. SLE



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I just came across an Ariens term I cant figure out!
and google doesnt seem to know either..

I know that when an Ariens snowblower has "DLE" in the name, that stands for *D*ifferential, *L*ight, and *E*lectruic start.

sometimes you also see just LE without the D.

I just noticed this model:

924108 - ST824SLE

Its a 924000 series from about 1999/2000.
there are several SLE models..

I assume the L and E would still be Light and Electric start..
but what does the *S* stand for?
anyone know?

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I see parts diagrams that show both a straight axle and a differential. Maybe it is standard or straight for the non differential models?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Shryp..that would make sense.

Usually Ariens didnt indicate a "non-differential" with any designation at all..
you would have a model name with DLE if it had a differential, but for the similar model without a differential it would just be a LE. 

Must be for a time Ariens decided to give "non-differential" the letter "S", rather than nothing at all..they only did it on four models, around the year 2000.

thanks, im 95% convinced that must be it!
Scot


----------

